# Relo company recommendations & cost of sending 20 foot container



## Hey (May 28, 2012)

Hello
Have you moved from UK to Japan? 
*Part A: Relo company option*
If so what relo company was used and how was your experience?
My company uses *Cartus* and as I see lot of complaints when I google, I'd like to learn what your highlights and lowlights  were for using your relo company (including shipping household goods).

*Part B: On your own option*
If you opted to do it your self (which I'm considering), how much did shipping *20 foot D container *cost going from UK to Japan? 
If by air, I've seen 250kg limit mentioned several times - is this the standard size unit? and how much did you pay per unit?

Lots of moving parts when preparing for such move and any insights to any part of above would be hugely helpful. 

Thank you

Hey


----------

